# Having issues with Chat Box with OBS Studio and Streamlabs Chat Box!!



## RookGeekGoodness (Sep 30, 2020)

Recently I'm running into an issue where the Chat box itself will not display even though it seems to be correct in the preview page.
 Alerts display correctly (subscriber..etc) and fire on OBS which I know is looking at the correct stream key.
For whatever reason when I built the browser source and pasted the URL to it for the chat box widget, the top of the box is greyed out...I remember that I could see the chat box there as well. 

When I attempt to send test messages through my Youtube chat to see if they would show up ( and they did prior to the New youtuber streaming change a few months ago), this has now stopped working...All other functionality is still in tact.

Note the background color I use is black bar on side of the screen... The test should just appear over it...Even moving the chat box to an area with no color (this would make the window itself transparent) the text is still not displaying. 

Actions taken so far: 

Log out and in....no luck there
Cleared cache
Updated to latest version which I believe is version 26; I was on 21 prior. 
Rebuilt the chat box from scratch. (no luck there)
Removed Hardware acceleration from my chrome browser
Downloaded stream labs studio in hopes that this might work there and same issue happens there too.

I have pretty much ran out of options and not sure what else I should do short of uninstalling all the way down, removing all references and reinstalling from scratch.  I rather not do that unless I have too.


----------



## FredStetson (Oct 28, 2020)

Same issue, see my post from just a few moments ago


----------



## FredStetson (Oct 28, 2020)

Found the solution. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1b1L8UBLA9Q


----------

